# Help in Sponsoring for Parent to Live in Qatar



## qatarliving (Dec 17, 2014)

Can anyone please shed some light and experience in terms of sponsoring parents to live or visit in Qatar. Would anyone guide as to how complicate the process is and is there any health insurance available for parents (senior Citizens) while in Qatar. Any experience is greatly appreciated. 
Thank You.
POB.


----------

